

Ask HN: What is one discontinued product that you miss? - vishalzone2002

What product(s) that are discontinued do you miss the most? (ex : Google feed reader, Diggit, etc)
======
LarryMade2
FoxBase +/Mac - before MS got their mitts on this was sooo versatile and fun.
Even at 1mb.

ClarisWorks/AppleWorks - Before Apple got their mitts on it again.

Print Shop Deluxe Mac 68k - Remember when it could export AI/EPS?

Kooka - that project died with KDE 3(along with many other mature ones), still
waiting for another as-friendly scan/OCR solution for Linux.

AfterDark screensavers - Loved staring at those screensavers..

Whole slew of Commodore/Amiga, etc games... Playing them on an emulator just
isnt the same.

------
dpeck
Google Reader, for me and my friends it was the perfect combination of
information sharing and social commenting.

~~~
ghuntley
[http://Newsblur.com](http://Newsblur.com) and if it ever shuts down you can
just run your own instance @
[https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur](https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur)
;-)

~~~
joshschreuder
Definitely! I signed up only a few days after Reader shutdown, became a paying
customer and haven't looked back since. It gets better and better all the
time, especially the mobile apps.

Samuel posts on here too.

------
percept
Pudding Pops:

[http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/27800000/Jell-O-
Puddi...](http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/27800000/Jell-O-Pudding-Pops-
whatever-happened-to-27859740-309-339.jpg)

------
schappim
DabbleDB

------
justintocci
wordstar

